# DRI Pre-Select Room Number



## clifffaith (Mar 6, 2016)

Anyone else having problem pre-selecting a room this week?  Clicking to see the PDF map hasn't worked at several resorts in the last few days, just now tried it at Los Abrigados and it just brings me back to the "don't wish to select a room at this time" status.  Maybe there was a limit to how many times I can do that in a year?  We are Platinum Members and check into a pre-selected room at KBC for two weeks next weekend, and have a pre-selected KBC room for next January as well, so maybe I used my allotment??


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 6, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> Anyone else having problem pre-selecting a room this week?  Clicking to see the PDF map hasn't worked at several resorts in the last few days, just now tried it at Los Abrigados and it just brings me back to the "don't wish to select a room at this time" status.  Maybe there was a limit to how many times I can do that in a year?  We are Platinum Members and check into a pre-selected room at KBC for two weeks next weekend, and have a pre-selected KBC room for next January as well, so maybe I used my allotment??



According to the member guide, Platinum members get three room reservation requests per year.  It's possible that two weeks at KBC might count as two requests - one request per week.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 6, 2016)

Well if they count two weeks as two requests, our third was used up at Marquis Villas in Palm Springs last month where we did not get room 119 as had been requested, and as confirmed the day before check-in.  Ended up in a third floor, no elevators, cockroach ridden room instead.  Requested a move to Palm Canyon the next day, which was granted.


----------

